# how to take pics of stickers without the shine



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

i got stickers for my brand and i put them up on my webpage but the only problem is i can't take a derict picture of the sticker cause it has to much of a shine. do you know how to get rid of that?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

take the pictures outside.. out of direct sun lite.. and do not use a flash..
or take inside.. out of shine from direct lite and take without flash.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

ok thanks a lot for the help


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

We actually ran across some non-glare page protectors when we were creating a display book of our work and our materials. In this case, I actually didn't like it taking away the shine, but worst case scenario you could probably use one if you can't get rid of the glare. A piece of nonglare plexiglass would also probably work.


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea... outside, or if can't, try taking a picture at a slight angle so you don't get the reflection.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea cause i like the shine but when i need to take a pic for my site they can't see it very well cause the glare ill try taking it outside like away from direct sunlight


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

xbrandon408x said:


> i got stickers for my brand and i put them up on my webpage but the only problem is i can't take a derict picture of the sticker cause it has to much of a shine. do you know how to get rid of that?


This is what you are looking for. It is called dulling spray. 

From the link below..."Temporarily reduces shine and glare when photographing or filming bright objects. Reduces shine for crisp, clear photos and videos Wipes off non-porous items without a trace"

Krylon: Products: Dulling Spray


----------



## Danger Mouse (May 12, 2008)

What kind of camera are you using? If you have a dSLR you can try using a circular polarizer.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

you can get matte spray at the hardware store....krylon makes it...... is puts a matte finish on the product...


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i have a dSLR i can try that and also i might get some dulling spray to that would be a good idea


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Use a light box/cube/tent to diffuse the light and don't use a flash.


----------

